# My 2 new Reg does i got today



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I got mother and daughter. Daughter was a bottle baby so is super friendly. Mother is still kindof scared. They need some copper in them and a good worming as there hair is burnt looking.
B-Botts Grace
She has frostbit ears but still pretty. She has Piddlin Acres, Simple Pleasures and Garden 'n Goat in her lines. Mostly local breeders. 








And B-Botts Ocean Breeze call Name will be Bre
Im hopping i get this name as she reminds me of a beach with her sandy color and blue eyes. Shes only 10 weeks old and is so super sweet can tell she is a bottle baby. She is related to my buck he is her uncle so ive got to do research and see how close i can go.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations on your' new goats! They look like they are great little goats.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the new goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! They're cute


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww! Cute! Congrats!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

So pretty ! :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats on your new goats!! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats they're gorgeous!!! :stars:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes i love there color so pretty. And they both have a great personality. Thought the bottle baby is a bit to friendly.


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

very nice looking! i love light brown.


----------

